# Extreme Cowboy Competition



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone here compete in the Extreme Cowboy competitions? My two sons and I have and they both placed 1st in their divisions. They both did well with what little time we had to train for it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

rum4 said:


> Anyone here compete in the Extreme Cowboy competitions? My two sons and I have and they both placed 1st in their divisions. They both did well with what little time we had to train for it.


No but I would like to. They are at least 5 hours away though. One thing that is discouraging me is I am reaching 5o and do not want to ride bareback so I am hoping the jack benny's do not have to do that.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

There are a few low-level ones here. I did one on Jester and we took third, because I accidently picked up the wrong lead. It was counter canter but being used to reining I went on the left instead of right lead. =/ Everything else went flawless though. Jester was MADE for those competitions. Maybe this summer we can do better


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Is there a place to find a listing of Extreme Cowboy Races in my area?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

go to the exca website ( www.extremecowboyassociation.com )- they will have listings of all the competitions available. There are some craig cameron certified instructors across the country that also put on clinics that focus on getting your horse ready for these competitions, usually followed by one at the end of the clinic. They have been too far for me to go, so I haven't had the chance yet, but I am training all my horses to be able to deal with at least MOST of the obstacles listed on the website.


----------



## major (May 1, 2010)

Yes my daughter placed first in the junior division. we had a great time and met alot of great people and horses.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

That looks fun! Those of you who have competed in it - what should you and your horse know how to do before you enter? How would you know if you're ready?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

On the website, there is a whole list of possible obstacles. I would train for as much as you can, and see where that takes you. There is no way to know for sure what obstacles will be at any particular race, because they keep it a secret until the day of the race - that's part of the fun!


----------

